# Best handguns under $500..........



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

According to _The Washington Times.........._
http://www.washingtontimes.com/multimedia/collection/bang-your-buck-best-handguns-under-500/?page=1


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Now ya' see, this is something you'd never see in Washington, DC's quaint little newspaper, The Washington (Com)Post. Just wouldn't happen.


----------



## Jgatts (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm surprised the sd9ve from s&w isn't on there. It's a great gun for under $350.


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

Decent list. Still some other good options out there under $500.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

The list wasn't what I expected I guess. Rugers are great guns, but 4 out of twelve sounds like the author wasn't looking too hard for candidates for his list.
GW


----------

